
Tip to free up gigabytes of space if you are a Node.js developer - santiagogo
Crawl (cd) to the folder where you have you node projects (eg. &#x2F;dev) and then just run the following command:<p>find . -type d -name node_modules -exec rm -rf {} +<p>Works great before backing up or moving files.
======
WorldMaker
Also, upgrading to NPM >= 3 is a big deal for storage space as it flattens
node_modules by default, which means fewer duplicate copies of some of the
shared libraries you use. (It also means fewer long path issues for us Windows
users.)

------
davidpelaez
You're welcome BTW

